
If cities ruled: A conversation between Jonathan Haidt and Richard Florida - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/politics/2017/04/the-need-to-empower-cities/521904/?utm_source=twb
======
namlem
I think the people underestimate the potential of tax revolt as a form of
resistance. It's a lot less risky than you might think. If you file accurately
and don't pay, they can still penalize you for late payment, but you won't
face tax evasion charges. The government has to get it from you through civil
action. If hundreds of thousands of people all stopped sending in their tax
bills at once, the federal government would need a small army of attorneys to
get the taxes they're owed.

